# Dapagliflozin and Keto



## Becky1984 (Nov 23, 2020)

Hi all,
 After several months of trying a low cal 1300 cals diet im trying to switch over to a keto one. The low cal diet worked for a while i lost 3 stone but for the last 6 weeks have not shifted anything - i have alot too lose - 6stone plus. Im type 2 on dapagliflozin, my question is ive been reading a lot of conflicting info, keto being good for type 2 etc, but not great if you are on a medication like dapagliflozin. Am i taking a risk by doing this, is 20g of carbs to low?


----------



## Lucyr (Nov 24, 2020)

It is a warning in the leaflet. A side effect of dapagliflozin can be DKA. I had this without being on a low carb diet and could only notice it because my ketones suddenly went up, it would be difficult to notice if you’re also in ketosis from a low carb diet. You could start with a lower carb but still moderate carb diet and see how it goes?


----------



## Drummer (Nov 24, 2020)

Are you familiar with the Atkins Diet?
The first stage, which is intended to start things off is 20 gm of carbs a day, the induction phase, but there are several steps after that. 
I really would not advise diving into Induction. 
It might be far safer for you to count up the carbs you are eating now, and then deduct a small amount each week, replacing the lost calories with protein and fat.
You might think that will not do any good, as to lose weight we need to reduce calories -- but for many people - including many thousands of Atkins patients, they found that they were eating more and losing weight. It was almost as though there were negative calories appearing when they ate low carb.
Personally I ate more after diagnosis, when I returned to eating low carb - and I lost 50 lb without trying. Eating low calorie slows the metabolism, and I suspect that many type twos have a metabolism which is staggering already and they don't need any more strain put on them.
I think it is easy enough to find a copy of Dr Atkins New Diet Revolution, there were millions printed. I use one from 2003, if you are interested. There were a fair few people who reversed their diabetes on low carb too. 
If you gently lower your daily intake of carbs it will be less of a shock - but the danger of DKA will be there are long as you are on the medication. It is, in essence, doing the process backwards - but there is no reason for it not to work - I know other people who have done it that way.


----------

